# Can I EASILY Migrate Back to Lightroom Classic?



## czrlr (Jul 15, 2018)

I am currently using Lightroom Classic CC but I'm very tempted to completely transition to Lightroom CC.

Let's say I've been using Lightroom CC and in the future, I decide I wanted to switch back to Lightroom Classic CC.
Is there an easy way to do this? 

I have structured my collections as follows:
2016 Collection Set 1
   01 Collection 1
   02 Collection 2
2017 Collection Set 2
    01 Collection 1
2018 Collection Set 3
   01 Collection 1
   02 Collection 2


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2018)

There’s a couple of options, if that ever happened. You can turn on Sync in Classic and let it sync down from the cloud, but you’d be missing keywords, as Classic doesn’t sync keywords, and you’d be missing album folders (but the albums would sync). Or you could create a keyword for each album ahem, write the originals out to a folder with settings, and then import into Classic and recreate the album structure. Neither is great, so I’d suggest making your decision before moving, rather than after!


----------

